# Selling a ram lamb vs weathering with an agreement



## promiseacres (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a verbal agreement to sell one of my ram lambs to my nephew as a FFA project. I have no plans to castrate my males, even intended for the butcher b/c of research I've done that it's not a necessity for hair sheep. My sister told me she wanted to band him when the got him, well I am not weaning til 8-12 weeks, and IMO that is WAY too old to band. So she was going to bring her bander over to do the deed, BUT my DH is concerned that if something goes wrong we'll be out the $ of selling him. Which I greatly reduced to help out my nephew. My DH wants me to at least ask for a deposit before he is banded in case something goes wrong or they change their minds before he is weaned. (he's 2 weeks now). I'm wondering now if I tell her that if castration is a nessecity that she needs to have it done via surgery after they take him home? I believe he will end up in their freezer and they don't "show" the lambs in FFA so am not sure why she's so set on castration other than it's more common to castrate than not?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 22, 2013)

I would go ahead and ask for a deposit on the lamb, or even full payment. However I would go ahead and band him now, nothing bad should happen from castration.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 22, 2013)

IMO, 8-12 weeks is not too old to band.  I've banded plenty that age.  As long as the testicles fit through the band, you can band.  It's pretty common to have ram lambs banded at that age, especially for club lambs for 4-H (or FFA).   I think surgically castrating would be too much hassle for the ram, plus costly for a 4-H project.  If you want to band now instead of later, I think it'd be reasonable to ask for a deposit (at least half of his cost, maybe).  But I really think waiting until 8 or even 12 weeks to band he'll be fine.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 22, 2013)

well I just told her we should wait, either she do it at home or a deposit. thanks for the input


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

If they want to alter the animal, then they should pay for said animal in advance.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 22, 2013)

8 weeks is plenty young enough to band. I banded one that age a couple of weeks ago and he took it like a champ. My lambs are also a bigger breed of woollies so I suspect they are probably larger down there than you guy will be.

I have had a six month old ram lamb castrated via surgery and it was fairly inexpensive but we are in different parts of the country.
Eta
Ok nvm saw you figured it out


----------

